

Thunderbird 38 Release Notes - conductor
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/38.0.1/releasenotes/

======
jasperry
Big news in this release is that the "lightning" calendar extension is now
bundled together. I've been using it for a while now, since my department uses
a CalDav calendar server. Like the rest of Thunderbird, I can make it do what
I want.

I use gmail's web interface for personal mail but I'll never give up
Thunderbird for work. It's mature and sane.

~~~
m_t
I really thought that this shipped as standard for a long time now. But then
again, it's been too long since I've used my Thunderbird install. I'm mainly
using webmail and my phone mail app.

------
tiffanyh
I thought Thunderbird development was announced [1] to have stopped near 3
years go.

Am I mistaken?

[1] [http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/06/so-thats-it-for-
thunderbird...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/06/so-thats-it-for-thunderbird/)

~~~
JohnTHaller
Thunderbird has been maintained with security fixes since then. And the
underlying engine, Gecko, stays pace with Firefox ESR, so that it can stay up
to date with security fixes as well. Firefox ESR just moved to 38.0 so
Thunderbird does now as well.

There are no new major features or anything coming to Thunderbird, just bug
fixes and security updates. So, it's still the best email client.

------
mixmastamyk
I hope they've fixed the missing menu bar problem on linux, I've been hobbling
around without the proper menus for a month or two now. The simplified one is
missing a few things I use often, like message box search.

I've been relying on these Moz products and their ancestors for twenty years
now and not a big fan of their recent regressions, e.g. where they decide to
remove widgets to compete with Chrome. With this menu bar problem, it's not
yet clear to me if it is a bug, or by design.

I could go on. :/

------
fencepost
Other big news in this release is the shift (at least for a few releases) to
match Firefox release numbers, so it's jumping now from 31.7.0 up to 38.0.1.
They note on the Release Notes that "There was no Thunderbird 38.0 release."
but neglect to include that there was also no 37, 36, 35, 34, 33 or 32
release.

I'm just waiting for the naming convention to change over to randomly-chosen
members of Canidae so we can be more like Apple.

~~~
wsmwk
> Other big news in this release is the shift ... to match Firefox release
> numbers, so it's jumping now from 31.7.0 up to 38.0.1.

Apparently you've been out of touch for the last several years. Thunderbird
has used Firefox-like ESR branch numbering for shipping releases since version
17.

~~~
fencepost
Clearly I need to watch this better.

------
laydros
I'm excited to try out the maildir support. I've been looking forward to this
coming out.

I don't really understand the Thunderbird to IceDove flow, I wonder when these
features will make it to Debian unstable/testing?

------
StoneTable
The OS X .dmg seems to be damaged. I get a 'no mountable file systems' error.

~~~
StoneTable
"The release is still in process", according to Kent James (via IRC), which
may explain why the .dmg doesn't work.

------
f-hack
Hope this release got the SPECIAL-USE implemented, but could not find
anywhere.

